# Comment installer un client SVN pour utiliser avec KomodoIDE



## beegeezzz (8 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un serveur où est installé Subversion (svn).

Je voudrais savoir si à partir de mon MAC, je peux utiliser Komodo IDE 8 et SVN ?

1) Comment installer un client SVN sur mac svp ?
2) Est-ce gratuit ?
3) Comment rejoindre le serveur subversion via Komodo IDE 8 ?

Merci d'avance pour l'aide.


----------



## bompi (8 Juin 2013)

J'ai déplacé le fil dans la section Développement, plus appropriée.

Pour télécharger Komodo IDE, c'est ici. Il suffit d'y aller pour constater que Mac OS X est supporté...
Pour SVN, il y a au moins un client payant (Versions). Sinon, il suffit de le recompiler soi-même ou d'utiliser des systèmes de portage (MacPorts, Fink) qui fonctionnent comme les portages BSD.


----------



## beegeezzz (8 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci d'avoir déplacé mon poste.



> Pour télécharger Komodo IDE, c'est ici. Il suffit d'y aller pour constater que Mac OS X est supporté...



J'utilise Komodo IDE depuis quelques mois sous mac, je sais où le télécharger et je sais aussi qu'il est supporté.



> Pour SVN, il y a au moins un client payant (Versions).



Je n'ai aucun problème pour acheter une licence.  Par contre, je travaille avec des étudiants toute l'année qui eux ne pourront pas se payer une licence.



> Sinon, il suffit de le recompiler soi-même ou d'utiliser des systèmes de  portage (MacPorts, Fink) qui fonctionnent comme les portages BSD.



Là, je sèche.  Je suis tout nouveau dans le monde du versionning et assez nouveau dans le monde MAC.

Encore merci pour ton aide.

bee


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2013)

Là, c'est moins une question de gestion de versions que de gestion de paquetage/compilation etc.

Grosso modo, pour les outils OpenSource des autres UN*X, on a le choix entre :
a) télécharger ce qu'il faut à la main et compiler/installer soi-même
b) utiliser des systèmes de portage comme MacPorts, Fink, Homebrew etc. qui installent une base logicielle (un peu importante) et des outils qui permettent de faire le a) sans se fatiguer.

Mais le b), s'il est plus simple à certains égards, a aussi quelques défauts.

Quoi qu'il en soit, ça ne devrait pas être aussi compliqué puisque Subversion est livré avec Mac OS X (ça m'était sorti de l'esprit). Il ne reste plus qu'à le configurer (on trouve des petits tutoriaux, comme ici).


----------



## beegeezzz (9 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse.

1) As-tu déjà utilisé "SmartSVN" ?

Il a une édition gratuite et est livré avec une GUI.

2) Question bête : je présume que ce qui est installé par défaut dans MAC OS X c'est un client SVN ?  Je peux donc utiliser mon serveur SVN se trouvant sur un Windows Server 2008 pour y stocker, modifier... mes dossiers et fichiers ?

Merci encore pour ton aide appréciée.

bee


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2013)

1) jamais utilisé (mais ça a l'air bien) ; en fait, à l'époque où je développais j'utilisais les prédécesseurs de SVN (RCS, CVS, SCCS)
et je n'ai aucune expérience sur SVN, excepté que je l'ai déjà compilé sur certaines plates-formes pour rendre service 
2) c'est SVN en entier qui est installé sur Mac OS X, serveur (_svnserve_), client (_svn_) et des utilitaires.

Si tu regardes la documentation de Komodo IDE, il semble bien qu'il intègre son client SVN donc que tu n'aies pas à te tracasser (_cf._ ici).


----------



## beegeezzz (9 Juin 2013)

Je te remercie pour ta réponse et je te prie de m'excuser pour mon insistance, mais le fait que MAC OS X installe le client et le serveur nous interdit d'installer un autre serveur que celui offert par MAC OS X ?

Je pourrais donc utiliser le client mac avec un serveur externe ?

merci pour ton aide.

bee


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2013)

Oui : ça n'interdit rien du tout.


----------



## beegeezzz (15 Juin 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Oui : ça n'interdit rien du tout.



J'ai finalement installé command line tools via xcode.

Rien à faire, j'ai toujours une erreur lorsque je veux faire un premier checkout avec Komodo ide ou en ligne de commande avec terminal :

OSError(13, 'Permission denied')

Je commence un peu à désespérer.


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2013)

Dans ces cas-là, il faut poser bien tranquillement les données du problème pour résoudre les bugs/aléas les uns après les autres.

Des questions simples du genre :
a) quel est le référentiel SVN : où se situe-t-il ?
b) quel compte doit-il être utilisé pour se connecter ?
c) où se trouve le client et comment le configure-t-on ? a-t-on tous les éléments pour cela ?


----------



## beegeezzz (16 Juin 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Dans ces cas-là, il faut poser bien tranquillement les données du problème pour résoudre les bugs/aléas les uns après les autres.
> 
> Des questions simples du genre :
> a) quel est le référentiel SVN : où se situe-t-il ?
> ...



Salut,

Merci pour ta réponse.

Voici les réponses aux questions ci-dessus :

a) Le référentiel se trouve sur un serveur dont l'os est Windows Server 2008.  Le serveur svn utilisé est VisualSVN server.  Je vais t'envoyer en privé l'url.
B) Normalement, j'ai un login et un mot de passe que je n'introduis pas dans la ligne de commande, je me demande si le problème n'est pas là.
c) J'ai installé xcode, j'ai vérifié la présence de svn avec la ligne de commande svn --version, il m'affiche correctement ces informations :



> svn, version 1.6.18 (r1303927)
> compiled Feb  6 2013, 14:18:52
> 
> Copyright (C) 2000-2009 CollabNet.
> ...



Maintenant, je ne sais pas comment le configurer.

Merci d'avance pour l'aide.


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2013)

La commande dans le Terminal serait :

```
svn co http://www.xxx.yyy.zzz/path --username mapomme --password cemoi
```

Je suppose que dans Komodo il faut renseigner l'URL, le login et le mot de passe dans la configuration.


----------



## beegeezzz (16 Juin 2013)

bompi a dit:


> La commande dans le Terminal serait :
> 
> ```
> svn co http://www.xxx.yyy.zzz/path --username mapomme --password cemoi
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse et désolé de n'avoir pas indiqué ce que Komodo utilise dans sa ligne de commande.  

Voici la ligne de commande utilisée actuellement par Komodo IDE :



> /Users/David/Downloads/subversion-1.6.16/HACKING checkout --revision HEAD http://IP/svn/ODM /Applications/MAMP/htdocs/test


J'ai essayé ceci :


> /Users/David/Downloads/subversion-1.6.16/HACKING checkout --revision HEAD http://IP/svn/ODM --username monlogin --password monmdp /Applications/MAMP/htdocs/test


*Sans succès*


Merci encore pour ton aide.


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2013)

Il semble donc qu'il manque les identifiants ; d'où le message _Permission denied_.
J'ai téléchargé Komodo pour voir : il ne demande effectivement pas les identifiants. Tu peux peut-être créer un script qui prenne les paramètres en entrée et envoie la commande avec les identifiants.


----------



## beegeezzz (16 Juin 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Il semble donc qu'il manque les identifiants ; d'où le message _Permission denied_.
> J'ai téléchargé Komodo pour voir : il ne demande effectivement pas les identifiants. Tu peux peut-être créer un script qui prenne les paramètres en entrée et envoie la commande avec les identifiants.



Merci pour ta réponse.

Ce que tu m'indiques là est hors de mes compétences actuellement.

Je suis sous mac depuis quelques mois seulement, je ne connais donc pas encore les commandes unix....

Voici une réponse que j'ai reçu à un autre poste :

http://forums.macg.co/developpement-web/oserror-13-permission-denied-avec-un-checkout-svn-1225177.html#post12546595

Merci d'avance pour ton aide.


----------



## SuperCed (16 Juillet 2014)

Hello,

pour ma part, j'utilise svnX qui est gratuit.
Cependant, la fonction diff est vraiment pourrie (Vs Tortoise sur Windows) et globalement, svnX est assez lent car il fait un svn status après chaque opération. Au début, ça va, puis au bout de quelques années, ça devient vraiment lent.

Je cherche une alternative gratuite.
J'ai tenté pas mal de client mais aucun ne fonctionne aussi bien que Tortoise sur Windows.

Certains parlent aussi de RabbitVCS, je l'ai installé, mais ça ne semble pas fonctionner (rien ne se passe quand on clique sur le menu).

Quelqu'un connait un client svn qui marche vraiment bien ?


----------

